# 721 loses 20 hours of recordings



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I don't get this one at all. Last night I have approx 50 hours of available recording time on my 721. This morning I now have 72 hours available and I am missing well, alot of shows. The only timer I had set last night was a Foxsports, Fla, right after the re-air of the Marlins game, I set the timer on paid programming in hopes the game ran long and I would catch some of the game after they lift the blackout.
This morning that recording was 0 in length, and it said that I should just erase it since there was nothing there. I then realized that I probably had the start 1 minute early on and because the channel was blacked out at that time it recorded nothing.
So I don't think that had anything to do with the missing stuff.
any ideas???
Bill


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, why didn't this happen any sooner? (this IS an E* PVR, after all) Sounds like a 501 has invaded your 721.


----------

